# Wall Eye?



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

What is wall eye? What causes it? Will it affect the horse in any way?? Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Wall eye is a term used when instead of a full blue eye, the eye might be partial blue and partial brown... kinda like a wall painted two colors.
There are no health issues , its just a color. Seen in lots of paints/pintos.
Is the horse blind or anything? Just because a horse is "walleyed" doesn't mean anything unless they are using the term for a blind horse, which has nothing to do with the color.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

The breeder used it as his eye having a lot of white showing usually. So, kinda confused now. Did she use the wrong term?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Nope, not at all. Its just a term, some say wall eye because of lots of white around eye, some say wall eye because two different colors, some use wall eye describing a normal blue eye. Just depends on who is using the term, but however its used, its because of the color of the eye and /or the white around the eye.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright, so, should i worry about blindness if I went with that guy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've heard horses with blue eyes and white around the eye are more prone to "moonblindness" In general there are greater health risks with a horse with a blue eye as opposed to brown eyes. But I would not turn away a good horse because of his eye color, unless he's been known to have issues with his eyes. It's most commonly seen in horses that don't have a dark pigment around the eye. (Horses without the "natural eyeliner" surrounding the blue eye.)


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't think there is anymore inheritant risk of blindess or moon blindess in blue eyed horses. The do tend to be runny,if the area around the eye is white, instead of a darker color, but fly screens, etc can help that.
Bones, the old paint we recently lost had two blue eyes, he never had one day of issue with them, but it helped that his face was colored around both eyes.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> I don't think there is anymore inheritant risk of blindess or moon blindess in blue eyed horses. The do tend to be runny,if the area around the eye is white, instead of a darker color, but fly screens, etc can help that.
> Bones, the old paint we recently lost had two blue eyes, he never had one day of issue with them, but it helped that his face was colored around both eyes.


You are right. I think it's a matter of how well their face is taken care of. We had a paint with blue eyes and eyeliner around them but he was inside most of the day when the weather was hot and bugs were out. We sold him to a friend of ours and where he's located is pretty much just pasture with a shelter. In the fall, his eye ruptured due to an ulcer. He's eventually going to have to be put down due to the pain when it gets to be unmanageable. She's had him for 5+ years and he didn't have a fly mask on him during the summer months or winter when the sun glares on the snow.

He now has to have a flymask on anytime he's out in the sun. He gets a daily eye cream and is kept on bute. Which of course, is likely to cause other problems because of the long term use.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I've always heard of 'wall eye' referring to a normal blue eye.

We have three horses with blue eyes, one just has one eye that has blue on one part, the other has one blue eye and one brown eye, and the third has both blue eyes. He's cremello though, so he's constantly got sunscreen on and a fly mask with plenty of acess to shade. As long as you're careful to not expose them to too much sun though, there isn't a huge amount of risk.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks! He's a bay QH gelding - 2 years old. I won't scratch him off my list just yet then!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

